# Meloni e 5 Stelle chiedono l'impeachment a Mattarella



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Clamorosa richiesta da parte di *Giorgia Meloni*, leader di Fratelli d'Italia ed i vertici del *Movimento 5 Stelle* che vogliono la *messa in stato d'accusa* del Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella*. 

Il motivo è dovuto al *veto *imposto da Mattarella a *Paolo Savona*, indicato da Lega e M5S come Ministro dell'Economia.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa richiesta da parte di *Giorgia Meloni*, leader di Fratelli d'Italia ed i vertici del *Movimento 5 Stelle* che vogliono la *messa in stato d'accusa* del Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella*.
> 
> Il motivo è dovuto al *veto *imposto da Mattarella a *Paolo Savona*, indicato da Lega e M5S come Ministro dell'Economia.


.


----------



## luis4 (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa richiesta da parte di *Giorgia Meloni*, leader di Fratelli d'Italia ed i vertici del *Movimento 5 Stelle* che vogliono la *messa in stato d'accusa* del Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella*.
> 
> Il motivo è dovuto al *veto *imposto da Mattarella a *Paolo Savona*, indicato da Lega e M5S come Ministro dell'Economia.



non faranno nulla non hanno i cogliones.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

L'erede di Napolitano! Nulla più, nulla meno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> non faranno nulla non hanno i cogliones.



Hanno fatto la richiesta per Napolitano, la faranno anche per Mattarella.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Maggio 2018)

Ma se domani sciolgono il Parlamento, chi lo fa?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma se domani sciolgono il Parlamento, chi lo fa?



Cosa sciolgono ? Questo parlamento rimane fino ad elezioni.


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Ma vi rendete conto che Mattarella ha praticamente ammesso in diretta televisiva che ha posto il veto su un ministro per interessi di altre nazioni? Ma più di così cosa deve fare per essere messo in stato d’accusa?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che Mattarella ha praticamente ammesso in diretta televisiva che ha posto il veto su un ministro per interessi di altre nazioni? Ma più di così cosa deve fare per essere messo in stato d’accusa?



Lo stato di accusa ci sarà, però non verrà condannato purtroppo. Troppi servi in giro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Maggio 2018)

Voglio lega e m5s all'80%

E CPI e PC al 5%

Devono morire, tutti. Traditori della patria. Razzisti e attentatori alla costituzione italiana.


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lo stato di accusa ci sarà, però non verrà condannato purtroppo. Troppi servi in giro



Dipende da Forza Italia.


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Voglio lega e m5s all'80%
> 
> E CPI e PC al 5%
> 
> Devono morire, tutti. Traditori della patria. Razzisti e attentatori alla costituzione italiana.



Se si va alle elezioni Casapound avrebbe un calcio di rigore clamoroso a disposizione per entrare in Parlamento.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Voglio lega e m5s all'80%
> 
> E CPI e PC al 5%
> 
> Devono morire, tutti. Traditori della patria. Razzisti e attentatori alla costituzione italiana.




L'unico a guadagnare voti credo sarà salvini. La lega passerà il 20%, resta da capire il m5s. Spero riesca a tenere i voti presi a sto giro, nulla è scontato.

Se di battista si candida come ha detto però il 40% non è utopia


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*Meloni ora al telefono su LA7 da Massimo Giletti.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*Meloni: "Mattarella non aveva nessun appiglio costituzionale per mettere il veto su un ministro perché non ne condivide le idee".*


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'unico a guadagnare voti credo sarà salvini. La lega passerà il 20%, resta da capire il m5s. Spero riesca a tenere i voti presi a sto giro, nulla è scontato.
> 
> Se di battista si candida come ha detto però il 40% non è utopia


E' ovvio che torna, lo ha detto proprio ieri. Torna e stavolta come candidato.
Però che schifo del *****.
Cambiare le cose è veramente difficile.
Mi viene da pensare alla storia del tenere il popolo ignorante, perchè così è più facile da controllare e soggiogare. Rialzare la testa è dura


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*E aggiunge: "Chiederemo al Parlamento la messa in stato d'accusa per alto tradimento".*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Meloni ora al telefono su LA7 da Massimo Giletti.*



Ho visto il servo giannini difendere mattarella. Giornalisti da mettere direttamente in carcere.


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto il servo giannini difendere mattarella. Giornalisti da mettere direttamente in carcere.



Questi non sono giornalisti, sono propagandisti.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto il servo giannini difendere mattarella. Giornalisti da mettere direttamente in carcere.


Si, l'ha pure chiamato "poveraccio".


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

*Sulla messa in stato d'accusa a Mattarella, Salvini ha espressamente detto: "oggi non parlo".

Poi la domanda cruciale: "in caso di nuove elezioni lei è più orientato al centrodestra o a una nuova intesa con il movimento 5 stelle".
Salvini: "in queste settimane abbiamo lavorato così tanto che non ci ho neanche pensato. Comunque il movimento 5 stelle al tavolo si è dimostrato serio".*

(in pratica non ha risposto, ndr)


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa richiesta da parte di *Giorgia Meloni*, leader di Fratelli d'Italia ed i vertici del *Movimento 5 Stelle* che vogliono la *messa in stato d'accusa* del Presidente della Repubblica *Sergio Mattarella*.
> 
> Il motivo è dovuto al *veto *imposto da Mattarella a *Paolo Savona*, indicato da Lega e M5S come Ministro dell'Economia.



Ahahahahha siamo alla follia più totale


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2018)

Bé, un pò esagerato "alto tradimento", addirittura... Io capisco come uno della sua età e forma mentis, con un certo senso della responsabilità, abbia potuto non sentirsi convinto e quindi preferito non dare il proprio beneplacito, il punto è che questo potere non dovrebbe proprio averlo...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che Mattarella ha praticamente ammesso in diretta televisiva che ha posto il veto su un ministro per interessi di altre nazioni? Ma più di così cosa deve fare per essere messo in stato d’accusa?



sapevo che finiva così...
sapevo che da Monti comanda UE(dei privati) in Italia 
ma sentire ancora la frase "I Mercati" mi fa incavolare di brutto 
oltre.. scontato dirlo a tutto questo schifo! 

dai ora è veramente PALESE


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se si va alle elezioni *Casapound* avrebbe un calcio di rigore clamoroso a disposizione per entrare in Parlamento.



non buttate via ancora i voti 

già non vengono considerati XD


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2018)

Bisogna individuare un uomo forte e cambiare tutto dalle fondamenta.
Ora è giunto il momento delle sacre decisioni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Maggio 2018)

Lo ripeterò allo sfinimento.

Alle armi. 

E ai libri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Bé, un pò esagerato "alto tradimento", addirittura... Io capisco come uno della sua età e forma mentis, con un certo senso della responsabilità, abbia potuto non sentirsi convinto e quindi preferito non dare il proprio beneplacito, il punto è che questo potere non dovrebbe proprio averlo...



Per alto tradimento si intende accordo con potenze straniere ai danni degli interessi del nostro paese.

Ovvero quello che ha ammesso nel discorso di oggi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bisogna individuare un uomo forte e cambiare tutto dalle fondamenta.
> Ora è giunto il momento delle sacre decisioni.


Quando le cose non vanno bene, andiamo subito alla ricerca del Singolo che ci risolva tutti i problemi. Non sono d'accordo, il governo a due colori con un presidente super partes con competenze specifiche poteva essere qualcosa di molto interessante. Ognuno portava le sue specialità.
Questa ricerca del generale a cui affidare tutto non mi piace. Ho detto la mia chiaramente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Lo ripeterò allo sfinimento.
> 
> *Alle armi.*
> 
> E ai libri.



si sono tutelati pure in questo
sti farabutti!!! con Eurogendfor


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> si sono tutelati pure in questo
> sti farabutti!!! con Eurogendfor



Quando sarà il momento, sarò in prima linea.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quando sarà il momento, sarò in prima linea.



Ti fa onore... 
ma rimane pur sempre un esercito sotto i diktat Americano 

hanno fatto pure in modo che siano stranieri all'occorrenza


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

*Salvini :* *"Non capisco le dichiarazioni di Silvio Berlusconi: invece di dire mezza parola a difesa di un suo alleato, dice sostanzialmente viva Mattarella, viva la Merkel. Ora non voglio fare scelte affrettate, ma parliamo lunedì". Così il leader della Lega, Matteo Salvini, su Facebook.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *Salvini :* *"Non capisco le dichiarazioni di Silvio Berlusconi: invece di dire mezza parola a difesa di un suo alleato, dice sostanzialmente viva Mattarella, viva la Merkel. Ora non voglio fare scelte affrettate, ma parliamo lunedì". Così il leader della Lega, Matteo Salvini, su Facebook.*



Deve abbandonare il nano e andare da solo. Prenderebbe molti più voti così rispetto ad un alleanza con FI e FdI alle ipotetiche prossime elezioni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *Salvini :* *"Non capisco le dichiarazioni di Silvio Berlusconi: invece di dire mezza parola a difesa di un suo alleato, dice sostanzialmente viva Mattarella, viva la Merkel. Ora non voglio fare scelte affrettate, ma parliamo lunedì". Così il leader della Lega, Matteo Salvini, su Facebook.*



ma non sono mai stati uniti dai...
3 programmi diversi.... 
dopo le elezioni dichiarazioni discordanti 
con il nano che ne combina sempre contro Salvini 
del tipo: 
1.la sceneggiata contro il M5S
2.facciamo il Governo con il PD 
3.dopo aver sostenuto la loro collaborazione di non far saltare alleanza .. 
dice che Salvini fa tutto da solo..(idem la Meloni) e che non è il programma della coalizione 

ecc.. se si presentano ancora insieme sono ridicoli 
e mi farei delle domande x chi ci crede ancora...e li vota 
credendo alla UNITA della coalizione del centrodestra... 
il post voto parla chiaro


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che Mattarella ha praticamente ammesso in diretta televisiva che ha posto il veto su un ministro per interessi di altre nazioni? Ma più di così cosa deve fare per essere messo in stato d’accusa?



assolutamente this.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che Mattarella ha praticamente ammesso in diretta televisiva che ha posto il veto su un ministro per interessi di altre nazioni? Ma più di così cosa deve fare per essere messo in stato d’accusa?



non è così. Riascolta il discorso di Mattarella.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *Salvini :* *"Non capisco le dichiarazioni di Silvio Berlusconi: invece di dire mezza parola a difesa di un suo alleato, dice sostanzialmente viva Mattarella, viva la Merkel. Ora non voglio fare scelte affrettate, ma parliamo lunedì". Così il leader della Lega, Matteo Salvini, su Facebook.*



Vedremo cosa farà Salvini. Dopo stasera sarei estremamente deluso se tornasse da Berlusconi.. in tal caso sicuramente anch'io voterei Cinque Stelle, pur non condividendo alcuni punti specifici del loro programma. Ma ormai neanche i programmi o le idee contano più, è diventato più uno scontro di sistema e istituzionale. Le dichiarazioni del nano, anche di stasera, ormai mi sembrano ultra renziane.. quindi penso che la scelta di Forza italia sia stata fatta. Renzi uscirà dal PD, farà un suo partito, e si unirà a FI. Anche la Meloni ormai sembra sfilata dalla coalizione di centrodestra.

C'era questo progetto interessante di Toti, di ripulire e rifondare FI senza Berlusconi per poi fare partito unico con la lega, ma la ricandidabilità di Berlusconi ha bloccato tutto.

Servirebbe anche che i Cinque Stelle facciano un dietrofront sul loro principio di andare da soli, e ufficializzino l'alleanza con la Lega. Tanto la legge elettorale non la cambiano. Serve uno sforzo anche da loro, è richiesto dalle dinamiche degli eventi.

Comunque ascoltando i ldiscorso di Salvini su facebook, non è che ci va leggero... rallenta sull'impeachment ma fa di più, dice praticamente di marciare direttamente su Roma se domani non ci sarà la data di nuove elezioni.


----------



## luis4 (28 Maggio 2018)




----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Deve abbandonare il nano e andare da solo. *Prenderebbe molti più voti così rispetto ad un alleanza con FI e FdI alle ipotetiche prossime elezioni*


Questo bisognerebbe chiederlo all'elettorato Lega. Mi auguro di sì chiaramente.



Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma non sono mai stati uniti dai...
> 3 programmi diversi....
> dopo le elezioni dichiarazioni discordanti
> con il nano che ne combina sempre contro Salvini
> ...


Verissimo, non sono mai stati uniti.
Però sulla carta stavano insieme. Il 12% di Strazio Italia se l'è preso e ha tentato inizialmente di fare un governo tirando dentro Berlusconi, come da coalizione



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vedremo cosa farà Salvini. Dopo stasera sarei estremamente deluso se tornasse da Berlusconi.. in tal caso sicuramente anch'io voterei Cinque Stelle, pur non condividendo alcuni punti specifici del loro programma. Ma ormai neanche i programmi o le idee contano più, è diventato più uno scontro di sistema e istituzionale. Le dichiarazioni del nano, anche di stasera, ormai mi sembrano ultra renziane.. quindi penso che la scelta di Forza italia sia stata fatta. Renzi uscirà dal PD, farà un suo partito, e si unirà a FI. Anche la Meloni ormai sembra sfilata dalla coalizione di centrodestra.
> 
> C'era questo progetto interessante di Toti, di ripulire e rifondare FI senza Berlusconi per poi fare partito unico con la lega, ma la ricandidabilità di Berlusconi ha bloccato tutto.
> 
> Comunque ascoltando i ldiscorso di Salvini su facebook, non è che ci va leggero... rallenta sull'impeachment ma fa di più, dice praticamente di marciare direttamente su Roma se domani non ci sarà la data di nuove elezioni.


Mi auguro faccio il salto.
Per quanto ne capisca di politica, mi metto nei panni di Salvini e posso capire il suo tentennare: Berlusconi è ancora potente e la storia ha visto la decapitazione politica (cit. Servillo in Loro) di chiunque gli abbia voltato le spalle.

Ma deve avere il coraggio di ribellarsi apertamente al boss del quartiere. La situazione attuale è frustrante, ma incredibilmente fertile per il cambiamento tanto auspicato.

Il progetto Toti non è attuale con Berlusconi vivo.

Spero che Salvini non alzi inutilmente i toni. Semplicemente non mi sembra utile gridare "alle armi". Nessuno alzerebbe e farebbe niente. Serve una protesta non violenta notevolmente decisa. Dobbiamo arrivare alla verità dei fatti in maniera plateale. Poi vediamo che succede.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


>


Hai già visto il video? Può sintetizzare il perchè votare adesso sarebbe inutile secondo lui? non posso vederlo stasera


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *Salvini :* *"Non capisco le dichiarazioni di Silvio Berlusconi: invece di dire mezza parola a difesa di un suo alleato, dice sostanzialmente viva Mattarella, viva la Merkel. Ora non voglio fare scelte affrettate, ma parliamo lunedì". Così il leader della Lega, Matteo Salvini, su Facebook.*



Alleato?
Ah quindi l'appoggio esterno era una balla


Comunque si, viva la Merkel.


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è così. Riascolta il discorso di Mattarella.



Ha fatto qualche giro di parola, ma la sostanza non cambia: lui ha posto il veto su Savona perché non ne vuole sapere di andare contro i diktat dell’UE. Fine.
Il PDR in passato ha avuto qualche riserva sui ministri (tipo Scalfaro ai tempi del primo governo del nano, quando si rifiutò di nominare Previti alla giustizia), ma sono casi completamente diversi e comunque motivati da cause NON politiche. Mattarella non può rifiutarsi di nominare Savona perché non la pensa come lui sull’UE, non sono affari suoi. E non esiste neanche che se ne esca con la favoletta di “Savona cattivo che vuole uscire dall’euro” perché l’uscita dall’eurozona non è accennata ne nel contratto di governo ne tantomeno nel comunicato di Savona.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ha fatto qualche giro di parola, ma la sostanza non cambia: lui ha posto il veto su Savona perché non ne vuole sapere di andare contro i diktat dell’UE. Fine.
> Il PDR in passato ha avuto qualche riserva sui ministri (tipo Scalfaro ai tempi del primo governo del nano, quando si rifiutò di nominare Previti alla giustizia), ma sono casi completamente diversi e comunque motivati da cause NON politiche. Mattarella non può rifiutarsi di nominare Savona perché non la pensa come lui sull’UE, non sono affari suoi. E non esiste neanche che se ne esca con la favoletta di “Savona cattivo che vuole uscire dall’euro” perché l’uscita dall’eurozona non è accennata ne nel contratto di governo ne tantomeno nel comunicato di Savona.



se ancora non fosse chiaro, lo ha fatto perché altrimenti sarebbe ulteriormente salito lo Spread, oltre alle varie problematiche sui mercati. Ma tu pensi davvero che Mattarella si sia impuntato su Savona solo per farsi i suoi comodi?


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se ancora non fosse chiaro, lo ha fatto perché altrimenti sarebbe ulteriormente salito lo Spread, oltre alle varie problematiche sui mercati. Ma tu pensi davvero che Mattarella si sia impuntato su Savona solo per farsi i suoi comodi?



Se lo ha fatto davvero per lo spread e i mercati peggio ancora. Adesso il governo si deve formare sulla base dei gusti dei mercati? Ma stiamo scherzando? E che votiamo a fare?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se lo ha fatto davvero per lo spread e i mercati peggio ancora. Adesso il governo si deve formare sulla base dei gusti dei mercati? Ma stiamo scherzando? E che votiamo a fare?



Praticamente se il Soros di turno si annoia può fare il cavolo che gli pare di un paese. E' imbarazzante che certa gente pur di difendere la propria "squadra politica del cuore" non si renda conto della gravità della cosa


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se lo ha fatto davvero per lo spread e i mercati peggio ancora. Adesso il governo si deve formare sulla base dei gusti dei mercati? Ma stiamo scherzando? E che votiamo a fare?



ma infatti io non dico sia una cosa bella. Ma questo è il motivo. Di sicuro non per una questione di principio o di vedute diverse.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vedremo cosa farà Salvini. Dopo stasera sarei estremamente deluso se tornasse da Berlusconi.. in tal caso sicuramente anch'io voterei Cinque Stelle, pur non condividendo alcuni punti specifici del loro programma. Ma ormai neanche i programmi o le idee contano più, è diventato più uno scontro di sistema e istituzionale. Le dichiarazioni del nano, anche di stasera, ormai mi sembrano ultra renziane.. quindi penso che la scelta di Forza italia sia stata fatta. Renzi uscirà dal PD, farà un suo partito, e si unirà a FI. Anche la Meloni ormai sembra sfilata dalla coalizione di centrodestra.
> 
> C'era questo progetto interessante di Toti, di ripulire e rifondare FI senza Berlusconi per poi fare partito unico con la lega, ma la ricandidabilità di Berlusconi ha bloccato tutto.
> 
> ...



Mi auguro che la lega si unisca al m5s per la messa in stato di accusa contro Mattarella, non lo facesse avrei seri dubbi su Salvini onestamente. Penserei a una mega trollata contro i 5stelle se ritorna da Berlusconi.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Praticamente se il Soros di turno si annoia può fare il cavolo che gli pare di un paese. E' imbarazzante che certa gente pur di difendere la propria "squadra politica del cuore" non si renda conto della gravità della cosa



se ti riferisci a me, sbagli, non sono affatto un renziano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma infatti io non dico sia una cosa bella. Ma questo è il motivo. Di sicuro non per una questione di principio o di vedute diverse.



Il fatto è che così rimanda solo il problema. Non sarà adesso, ma alle prossime elezioni o tocca alla lega o al m5s. E quindi che fa? Non si fa di nuovo un altro governo?
Tra l'altro con questa mossa aggrava ancora di più la posizione del futuro governo, perché è come se dicesse chiaramente che Savona è un pericolo per l'euro. Cosa succede se tra 6 mesi vince il centrodestra e salvini riporta savona? I mercati ormai sono sicuri della pericolosità (per me immaginaria) di sto qui grazie alla mossa da demente di mattarella e ci vanno giù più pesante di prima.

Bastava nominarlo e rassicurare l'EU che non c'erano problemi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2018)

Purtroppo documentandomi vedo che l'impeachment è pressochè impossibile: oltre alla maggioranza dei parlamentari (quindi si, Salvini sarebbe necessario) che avanza la proposta con iter completo come se fosse una legge, è poi la Corte Costituzionale a decidere se il presidente ha compiuto "attentato alla Costituzione".
Alla Corte Costituzionale poi si devono aggiungere cittadini con eleggibilità a senatore, e specifici "commissari d'accusa".

In definitiva, visti i tempi, arriva prima la morte naturale per vecchiaia di Mattarella.

Certamente avanzando ufficialmente la discussione parlamentare per l'impeachment si può poi scatenare un meccanismo per indurlo a dimissioni. Questo è realistico.
Il nuovo presidente poi sarebbe eletto dal parlamento di oggi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo documentandomi vedo che l'impeachment è impossibile: oltre alla maggioranza dei parlamentari (quindi si, Salvini sarebbe necessario) che avanza la proposta con iter completo come se fosse una legge, è poi la Corte Costituzionale a decidere se il presidente ha compiuto "attentato alla Costituzione".
> Alla Corte Costituzionale poi si devono aggiungere cittadini con eleggibilità a senatore, e specifici "commissari d'accusa".
> 
> In definitiva, visti i tempi, arriva prima la morte naturale per vecchiaia di Mattarella.
> ...



Già far partire la procedura sarebbe una vittoria mica da ridere


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Già far partire la procedura sarebbe una vittoria mica da ridere


Assolutamente sì.

E non solo:

*"Nella storia dell’Italia si ricorda la messa in stato d’accusa di Giovanni Leone nel 1978. In quel caso l’iter giuridico non fu mai avviato per via delle dimissioni del Presidente della Repubblica"*


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo documentandomi vedo che l'impeachment è pressochè impossibile: oltre alla maggioranza dei parlamentari (quindi si, Salvini sarebbe necessario) che avanza la proposta con iter completo come se fosse una legge, è poi la Corte Costituzionale a decidere se il presidente ha compiuto "attentato alla Costituzione".
> Alla Corte Costituzionale poi si devono aggiungere cittadini con eleggibilità a senatore, e specifici "commissari d'accusa".
> 
> In definitiva, visti i tempi, arriva prima la morte naturale per vecchiaia di Mattarella.
> ...



Se parte la procedura Mattarella si dimette, come fecero Leone e Cossiga.
Va bene tutto, ma sarebbe davvero un pazzo ad andare a processo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Già far partire la procedura sarebbe una vittoria mica da ridere



Da domani c'è questo "governo del presidente" con Cottarelli, che ovviamente non avrà la prima fiducia. Lo voteranno FI, PD, Liberi Uguali e i misti. Non basta.
Lo terranno su senza fiducia fino a settembre/ottobre, fino alle elezioni.

Sarà un fallimento tutto suo, perchè non vuole sciogliere subito domani il parlamento? Mi aspetterei dunque le sue dimissioni dopo la sfiducia di Cottarelli, se ha un minimo di dignità.

Chissà quale porcheria hanno in mente per non andare ad elezioni. Ora la porcheria non riusciamo ad immaginarla, perchè appunto non esiste e va inventata con forzature anticostituzionali. Ma abbiamo capito che sono maestri nel trovarle.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Maggio 2018)

Il sito del governo italiano sconfessa mattarella in pratica 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Maggio 2018)

Mattarella ha esercitato un suo diritto, la richiesta non sta né in cielo e né in terra, dunque verrà respinta di conseguenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

Mi pare il minimo, ieri mattarella ha ammesso che gli italiani non sono più popolo sovrano e lui rappresenta in primis i mercati


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha esercitato un suo diritto, la richiesta non sta né in cielo e né in terra, dunque verrà respinta di conseguenza.



Mattarella ha effettuato una scelta di parte, ha detto che non poteva accettare Savona perché a detta sua un ministro dell'economia del genere avrebbe messo in repentaglio la situazione economica degli italiani.
Questa è una presa di posizione assolutamente al di sopra delle sue funzioni da capo dello stato, che teoricamente, dovrebbe essere imparziale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2018)

Ho smesso di scrivere ieri sera perchè non concepisco il comportamento di Mattarella. 

E' una questione di democrazia. Avessero vinto le elezioni anche rifondazione comunista o forza nuova io avrei sostenuto fino alla fine che sarebbero dovuti andare al governo a governare. 

Ripeto, non una questione di colori politici ma di legalità democratica. Ieri sera si è dimostrato che il voto popolare non serve più a nulla perchè tanto se poi il premier o il ministro se non va bene a banche e tedeschi non si procede. 

E adesso che si fa? anche si tornasse al voto dove probabilmente il M5S sfonderebbe quota 40% e la lega quota 20% cosa cambierebbe ? si tenterebbe di fare un nuovo governo ancora poi bocciato da Mattarella ? 

Ripeto, sono basito perchè ieri sera per la prima volta dopo il Fascismo si è visto un atto intimidatorio POLITICO contro la scelta popolare. 

Inammissibile. 
Ora si parla giustamente di messa in stato di accusa ? bene , facciamolo è quello che si merita un traditore della patria come Mattarella ma poi ? 

Senza governo, senza PDR e senza un parlamento in grado di governare. 
Siamo al punto di non ritorno.

O noi, o loro. Alle prossime elezioni evitate di votare i partitini da 0,5% e magari qualcosa può cambiare in questo paese.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho smesso di scrivere ieri sera perchè non concepisco il comportamento di Mattarella.
> 
> E' una questione di democrazia. Avessero vinto le elezioni anche rifondazione comunista o forza nuova io avrei sostenuto fino alla fine che sarebbero dovuti andare al governo a governare.
> 
> ...



Cosa vuoi che cambi Lollo? Lega e 5 stelle in due esprimevano oltre il 50% dell'elettorato..fanno un contratto di governo concordato e vengono rimandati a casa perché da testuali parole del PDR i mercati vengono prima..

Basta dai...ieri sera in Europa, in uno dei paesi più importanti del mondo, la democrazia ha mostrato la bandiera bianca..
è finita, il voto non vale più un emerito c....., da ieri è arrivata la certificazione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Maggio 2018)

Intanto oggi Salvini ha dichiarato che se Berlusconi appoggia il governo Cottarelli la coalizzione si rompe, non ha nemmeno escluso future alleanze col M5S.

Visto che sono un ottimista di natura, mi piace vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno,
se hanno stoppato questo governo in maniera così plateale vuol dire che faceva realmente paura, forse Di Maio e Salvini non ci stavano raccontando le solite frottole a cui ci hanno abituato PD e Berlusconi.

Non so quando ci saranno future elezioni, qui si rischia realmente una guerra civile,
Salvini ha dichiarato che la prossima tornata elettorale sarà un referendum per la sovranità nazionale, io invece ritengo che sarà un referendum fra chi tra Lega e M5S dovranno ritentare di salvare l'Italia, 
FI e PD non raggiungeranno il 20% in due.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Intanto oggi Salvini ha dichiarato che se Berlusconi appoggia il governo Cottarelli la coalizzione si rompe, non ha nemmeno escluso future alleanze col M5S.
> 
> Visto che sono un ottimista di natura, mi piace vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno,
> se hanno stoppato questo governo in maniera così plateale vuol dire che faceva realmente paura, forse Di Maio e Salvini non ci stavano raccontando le solite frottole a cui ci hanno abituato PD e Berlusconi.
> ...



Non ha nemmeno parlato di sovranità monetaria, ma proprio di sovranità del popolo..ieri abbiamo visto il pdr ammettere che in italia comandano i mercati, sta a capire se agli italiani va bene così adesso


----------



## smallball (28 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho smesso di scrivere ieri sera perchè non concepisco il comportamento di Mattarella.
> 
> E' una questione di democrazia. Avessero vinto le elezioni anche rifondazione comunista o forza nuova io avrei sostenuto fino alla fine che sarebbero dovuti andare al governo a governare.
> 
> ...



hai sempre sottovalutato l'influenza della Merkel....ahime'...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi che cambi Lollo? Lega e 5 stelle in due esprimevano oltre il 50% dell'elettorato..fanno un contratto di governo concordato e vengono rimandati a casa perché da testuali parole del PDR i mercati vengono prima..
> 
> Basta dai...ieri sera in Europa, in uno dei paesi più importanti del mondo, la democrazia ha mostrato la bandiera bianca..
> è finita, il voto non vale più un emerito c....., da ieri è arrivata la certificazione



oggi sono distrutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> oggi sono distrutto.



Lollo non dobbiamo mollare.
Di maio vuol cambiare l'italia, credi che avrebbero mollato cosi facilmente i vecchi parrucconi???
Dietro renzi e berlusconi ci sono logge di potere e c'è tutto lo schifo che ha paralizzato il nostro paese.
Ieri crazyrella ha messo la firma sulla morte della democrazia ma forse ha aperto gli occhi a tutti gli italiani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lollo non dobbiamo mollare.
> Di maio vuol cambiare l'italia, credi che avrebbero mollato cosi facilmente i vecchi parrucconi???
> Dietro renzi e berlusconi ci sono logge di potere e c'è tutto lo schifo che ha paralizzato il nostro paese.
> Ieri crazyrella ha messo la firma sulla morte della democrazia ma forse ha aperto gli occhi a tutti gli italiani.



La cosa che mi ha colpito di più è stato il discorso di Di Maio ( il piazza non in TV ) dove ha detto che nonostante si siano seguiti tutti i procedimenti legali e costituzionali non è bastato. 

-creo un partito politico
-prendo il 35% dei voti
-creo un contratto di governo 
-trovo un partner che lo sostenga con me
-trovo un premier condiviso
-trovo ministri condivisi

tutto questo in democrazia sarebbe la normalità e la naturale conclusione di un espressione popolare. Ieri tutto è cambiato. Le parole di Mattarella sono state chiare: " i MERCATI non accettano x o y ". 
E allora che bisogna fare ? non capisco , io da semplice cittadino cosa posso fare ? ho votato e con me il 35% della popolazione ha tirato un calcio nel C a tutti i vecchi parrucconi che l'hanno vinta ancora. 

Rimane solo la rivoluzione armata o l'appoggio di un dittatore. Non se ne esce piu. Sono distrutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> oggi sono distrutto.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lollo non dobbiamo mollare.
> Di maio vuol cambiare l'italia, credi che avrebbero mollato cosi facilmente i vecchi parrucconi???
> Dietro renzi e berlusconi ci sono logge di potere e c'è tutto lo schifo che ha paralizzato il nostro paese.
> Ieri crazyrella ha messo la firma sulla morte della democrazia ma *forse ha aperto gli occhi a tutti gli italiani*.



Se avesse aperto gli occhi agli italiani oggi avremmo i palazzi presi d'assalto, le piazze in rivolta..invece tutti sono a farsi i fatti loro..

Siamo un paese di mozzarelle che esprime una classe dirigente di mozzarelle a cul0 alto..

Ieri sera sentivo esponenti dire cose tipo "il capo dello stato va SEMPRE tutelato"..quel sempre fa paura..sempre cosa? anche se un giorno dovesse emergere palese l'alto tradimento?

Sempre non esiste, MAI


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi ha colpito di più è stato il discorso di Di Maio ( il piazza non in TV ) dove ha detto che nonostante si siano seguiti tutti i procedimenti legali e costituzionali non è bastato.
> 
> -creo un partito politico
> -prendo il 35% dei voti
> ...



I 'mercati' sono le logge e la mafie che fanno affari con e assieme ai vecchi politici.
Il nostro paese andrebbe raso al suolo e fatto tutto nuovo.
Di maio sta sfidando poteri non forti ma fortissimi e consolidati.
Era immaginabile tutto ciò e vedo tutto ciò come un passaggio inevitabile.
Fino ad ora abbiamo solo visto e assistito a teatrini in politica dove la destra si è alternata alla sinistra me nei fatti non è mai cambiato nulla, era il gioco delle parti.
Di maio ora invece rappresenta il popolo, quel popolo che per la prima volta ha aperto e sta aprendo gli occhi.
In un certo senso mi aspettavo qualcosa del genere, anzi, in tutta franchezza ho timore di atti intimidatori di ben altra portata.
E tu capisci a cosa mi riferisco.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Maggio 2018)

Intanto stamane di fronte a una crisi politica apparentemente senza sbocchi, che dovrebbe farli crollare,
la borsa sale e lo spreed cala,
più chiaro di così che sono solo armi di ricatto senza nessun contatto con la realtà economica...
vanno assolutamente regolati e ridimensionati, se no la democrazia è un ricordo del passato.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se avesse aperto gli occhi agli italiani oggi avremmo i palazzi presi d'assalto, le piazze in rivolta..invece tutti sono a farsi i fatti loro..
> 
> Siamo un paese di mozzarelle che esprime una classe dirigente di mozzarelle a cul0 alto..
> 
> ...



Io mi aspetto gesti e reazioni forti, non necessariamente violenti ma qualcosa me lo aspetto.
Che storicamente siamo un paese di mozzarelle è vero, ho sempre invidiato ai francesi la capacità di scendere in piazza per la libertà.
Ancora oggi sentir loro intonare la marsigliese nel corso di una partita della francia mi fa venire i brividi ....


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi aspetto gesti e reazioni forti, non necessariamente violenti ma qualcosa me lo aspetto.
> Che storicamente siamo un paese di mozzarelle è vero, ho sempre invidiato ai francesi la capacità di scendere in piazza per la libertà.
> Ancora oggi sentir loro intonare la marsigliese nel corso di una partita della francia mi fa venire i brividi ....



Loro sono un popolo vero..noi un'accozzaglia di individui..c'è enorme differenza..abbiamo zero amor proprio..

Avessi 20 anni oggi mediterei di andare via da questo paese, non ci penserei 5 minuti anzi..
Purtroppo la mia età e la mia formazione mi impongono quasi per forza di rimanere..ma provo una tale rabbia a pensare che è un paese condannato alla morte sociale ed economica..

Ho pena di chi ha figli


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Maggio 2018)

#KolpaDiMattarellah 

vamos!! godo tanto


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> #KolpaDiMattarellah
> 
> vamos!! godo tanto



Non capisco come si possa ridere di fronte alla morte della democrazia in italia..tifo politico a parte, questa è la morte del diritto di voto..oggi tocca a qualcuno, domani può toccare ad altri (nel 2011 toccò a chi aveva votato FI)..

Mah...forse non abbiamo colto la gravità...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco come si possa ridere di fronte alla morte della democrazia in italia..tifo politico a parte, questa è la morte del diritto di voto..oggi tocca a qualcuno, domani può toccare ad altri (nel 2011 toccò a chi aveva votato FI)..
> 
> Mah...forse non abbiamo colto la gravità...



questi accampano solo scuse per non fare un governo, Mattarella avrebbe accettato Giorgetti. Fine.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> questi accampano solo scuse per non fare un governo, Mattarella avrebbe accettato Giorgetti. Fine.



Mattarella ha preteso di cambiare il ministro dell'economia per calmare i mercati, ribadisco, allora facciamo votare direttamente alle agenzie di rating, tanto sono oneste loro...si è visto


----------



## cris (28 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> questi accampano solo scuse per non fare un governo, Mattarella avrebbe accettato Giorgetti. Fine.



Dire che M5s e Lega hanno agito allo scopo di NON governare, mi spiace dirlo ma equivale a delirare. Non è questione che questa è la tua opinione da rispettare, questo è inequivocabilmente un delirio senza capo ne coda, non è un opinione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> questi accampano solo scuse per non fare un governo, Mattarella avrebbe accettato Giorgetti. Fine.



C'è anche da dire che Giorgetti non ha le competenze che ha Savona, ha un curriculum non adatto al ministero dell'economia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che Giorgetti non ha le competenze che ha Savona, ha un curriculum non adatto al ministero dell'economia.



Infatti si voleva il solito maggiordomo


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> questi accampano solo scuse per non fare un governo, Mattarella avrebbe accettato Giorgetti. Fine.



Non fatevi prendere per culo dal babbeo e dal suo ultimo leitmotiv, vi prego.
Ma cristo santo lo avete ascoltato il discorso di Mummiarella? Ma vi rendete conto che ha spudoratamente ammesso che i mercati e lo spread decidono i governi e i ministri al posto degli italiani?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non fatevi prendere per culo dal babbeo e dal suo ultimo leitmotiv, vi prego.
> Ma cristo santo lo avete ascoltato il discorso di Mummiarella? Ma vi rendete conto che ha spudoratamente ammesso che i mercati e lo spread decidono i governi e i ministri al posto degli italiani?



Vengo via dal bar dove con i soliti amici ( elettori FI ) sostenevano la tesi del non voler governare . 

E hanno aggiunto : 

*"Ora Salvini prenderà il 10% in più che ci permetterà come CDX di governare "*


----------



## odasensei (28 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Intanto stamane di fronte a una crisi politica apparentemente senza sbocchi, che dovrebbe farli crollare,
> *la borsa sale e lo spreed cala,
> *più chiaro di così che sono solo armi di ricatto senza nessun contatto con la realtà economica...
> vanno assolutamente regolati e ridimensionati, se no la democrazia è un ricordo del passato.



Abbastanza prevedibile visto che i mercati non vogliono i populisti


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Loro sono un popolo vero..noi un'accozzaglia di individui..c'è enorme differenza..abbiamo zero amor proprio..
> 
> Avessi 20 anni oggi mediterei di andare via da questo paese, non ci penserei 5 minuti anzi..
> Purtroppo la mia età e la mia formazione mi impongono quasi per forza di rimanere..ma provo una tale rabbia a pensare che è un paese condannato alla morte sociale ed economica..
> ...



Nessuno ci ha mai spiegato perchè siamo in europa solo in certi contesti e non in altro.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Maggio 2018)

Non stanno sbagliando niente, fantastici.


----------



## de sica (28 Maggio 2018)

Vedremo alle elezioni se l'intento di Salvini era quello di non governare adesso. Con questa ipotetica mossa, potrebbe andare al governo solo con la coalizione di cdx. Se poi però ripropone Savona all'economia che sI fa?


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nessuno ci ha mai spiegato perchè siamo in europa solo in certi contesti e non in altro.



Soprattutto nessuno ci spiega perché noi senza euro saremmo rovinati mentre, per dire, Svizzera, Norvegia, Svezia, Inghilterra non hanno alcun problema...tanto per restare in europa eh..perché gli stati sovrani poi sono tutti gli altri a parte quelli europei..

Ma anche ammesso di rimanere in europa, se le politiche fatte hanno creato solo peggioramenti della situazione perché si insiste?

L'america dopo la crisi si è ripresa con politiche espansive..noi ancora inseguiamo il rigore e il pareggio di bilancio..

Vabbé...


----------



## odasensei (28 Maggio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vedremo alle elezioni se l'intento di Salvini era quello di non governare adesso. Con questa ipotetica mossa, potrebbe andare al governo solo con la coalizione di cdx. Se poi però ripropone Savona all'economia che sI fa?



Se il CDX raggiunge la maggioranza Mattarella non può opporsi


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vengo via dal bar dove con i soliti amici ( elettori FI ) sostenevano la tesi del non voler governare .
> 
> E hanno aggiunto :
> 
> *"Ora Salvini prenderà il 10% in più che ci permetterà come CDX di governare "*



ha anche detto che se il nano vota cottarelli rompe l'allenza


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2018)

Bene alle prossime i 5stelle si attesteranno sul 50-60%.


----------



## cris (28 Maggio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vedremo alle elezioni se l'intento di Salvini era quello di non governare adesso. Con questa ipotetica mossa, potrebbe andare al governo solo con la coalizione di cdx. Se poi però ripropone Savona all'economia che sI fa?



Salvini ha appena detto che se il nano appoggia cottarelli salta la coalizione. ed il nano appoggerà cottarelli.


----------



## cris (28 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Se il CDX raggiunge la maggioranza Mattarella non può opporsi



m5s+lega era la maggioranza, e si è opposto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Se il CDX raggiunge la maggioranza Mattarella non può opporsi



Ancora co sto CDX? Ma dai basta...un CDX con il nano al 13% è l'ennesimo governo scendi letto dei poteri..

Avevamo una ultima occasione democratica di ritorno alla sovranità..e l'abbiamo persa..

Adesso o rivolta sociale oppure è chiusa la partita, con l'Italia condannata al suo destino


----------



## odasensei (28 Maggio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> m5s+lega era la maggioranza, e si è opposto.



Non erano una coalizione, nessuno ha votato Lega o M5S per fargli fare un governo insieme.
Se alle prossime elezioni si presentano come una coalizione (improbabile) possono anche riproporre Savona che Mattarella gli da l'incarico sicuro.


----------



## James Watson (28 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Non erano una coalizione, nessuno ha votato Lega o M5S per fargli fare un governo insieme.
> Se alle prossime elezioni si presentano come una coalizione (improbabile) possono anche riproporre Savona che Mattarella gli da l'incarico sicuro.



Questo è il dettaglio che sfugge. Se vogliamo fare i puristi, il vero tradimento della volontà degli elettori l'hanno fatto m5s e lega, che non hanno mai detto da nessuna parte, prima delle elezioni, di voler formare un governo insieme.
La volontà popolare era un governo monocolore cinquestelle, o un governo di una coalizione di centrodestra. Non certo di un governo "insieme" di questi due movimenti politici.


----------



## odasensei (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora co sto CDX? Ma dai basta...un CDX con il nano al 13% è l'ennesimo governo scendi letto dei poteri..
> 
> Avevamo una ultima occasione democratica di ritorno alla sovranità..e l'abbiamo persa..
> 
> Adesso o rivolta sociale oppure è chiusa la partita, con l'Italia condannata al suo destino



Bon non capisco cosa c'entri questo discorso e comunque se Salvini (che sarebbe comunque il leader) decidesse di ripresentarsi con FI e FDI te la dovresti prendere con lui, mica con me


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Bon non capisco cosa c'entri questo discorso e comunque se Salvini (che sarebbe comunque il leader) decidesse di ripresentarsi con FI e FDI te la dovresti prendere con lui, mica con me



Voglio dire che il CDX è morto, se Salvini si ripresenta con quella coalizione è meglio se si va a nascondere


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Questo è il dettaglio che sfugge. Se vogliamo fare i puristi, il vero tradimento della volontà degli elettori l'hanno fatto m5s e lega, che non hanno mai detto da nessuna parte, prima delle elezioni, di voler formare un governo insieme.
> La volontà popolare era un governo monocolore cinquestelle, o un governo di una coalizione di centrodestra. Non certo di un governo "insieme" di questi due movimenti politici.



Immagino però che un governo FI+PD non sarebbe stato un tradimento agli elettori dei rispettivi partiti, anzi sarebbe andato bene no? 
La verità è una sola, si va sempre più verso uno scontro fra europeisti ed anti-europeisti, ne più ne meno, ed ognuno tira l'acqua al proprio mulino giustamente.


----------



## odasensei (28 Maggio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Immagino però che un governo FI+PD non sarebbe stato un tradimento agli elettori dei rispettivi partiti, anzi sarebbe andato bene no?
> La verità è una sola, si va sempre più verso uno scontro fra europeisti ed anti-europeisti, ne più ne meno, ed ognuno tira l'acqua al proprio mulino giustamente.



Certo che sarebbe stato tradimento, infatti per gli accordi passati con Berlusconi Renzi ne sta pagando le conseguenze, fortunatamente (motivo per cui si pensa all'ipotesi del dietrofront di Salvini)


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Non erano una coalizione, nessuno ha votato Lega o M5S per fargli fare un governo insieme.
> Se alle prossime elezioni si presentano come una coalizione (improbabile) possono anche riproporre Savona che Mattarella gli da l'incarico sicuro.





James Watson ha scritto:


> Questo è il dettaglio che sfugge. Se vogliamo fare i puristi, il vero tradimento della volontà degli elettori l'hanno fatto m5s e lega, che non hanno mai detto da nessuna parte, prima delle elezioni, di voler formare un governo insieme.
> La volontà popolare era un governo monocolore cinquestelle, o un governo di una coalizione di centrodestra. Non certo di un governo "insieme" di questi due movimenti politici.



Continuiamo a mistificare la realtà mi raccomando..
Come mai la coalizione ad hoc per sostenere Monti invece andava benissimo e non c'è stato veto su alcun ministro..strano eh...

E perché invece 5 anni di governo PD sostenuto dal partito di Alfano? Si erano presentati insieme alle elezioni? Come ami anche al rimpasto con Gentiloni e la Boschi ancora lì Mattarella non si è opposto a nulla?

Voi festeggiate perché vi interessa solo la vostra parte politica, fate i tifosi di politica..mentre ieri mattarella ci ha comunicato che non siamo più una democrazia dove sovrano è il popolo..

L'alleanza 5S Lega andava benissimo a tutti gli elettori dei due partiti..quindi qui si è rovesciata la volontà popolare..per fare un piacere agli investitori


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Continuiamo a mistificare la realtà mi raccomando..
> Come mai la coalizione ad hoc per sostenere Monti invece andava benissimo e non c'è stato veto su alcun ministro..strano eh...
> 
> E perché invece 5 anni di governo PD sostenuto dal partito di Alfano? Si erano presentati insieme alle elezioni? Come ami anche al rimpasto con Gentiloni e la Boschi ancora lì Mattarella non si è opposto a nulla?
> ...



La triste realtà è che la democrazia per la maggior parte degli ex simpatizzanti di sinistra (Ora è meglio chiamarli internazionalisti o europeisti), va bene solo quando a vincere sono loro.

Mi immagino se ieri il PdR avesse fatto la stessa cosa a danno di un PD. Centri sociali in piazza a protestare contro il fascismo, elettori della sinistra scandalizzati dalla decisione nazista di non farli governare, marce anti-fasciste ecc. ecc.


----------



## odasensei (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Continuiamo a mistificare la realtà mi raccomando..
> Come mai la coalizione ad hoc per sostenere Monti invece andava benissimo e non c'è stato veto su alcun ministro..strano eh...
> 
> E perché invece 5 anni di governo PD sostenuto dal partito di Alfano? Si erano presentati insieme alle elezioni? Come ami anche al rimpasto con Gentiloni e la Boschi ancora lì Mattarella non si è opposto a nulla?
> ...



Poi mi spieghi dove ho scritto che sto festeggiando, che i governi precedenti erano tutti legittimi e che faccio il tifoso (cosa che mi sembra stia facendo tu tra l'altro...) 
Tra l'altro è la seconda volta che prendi un mio discorso dove dico x e te esci facendo dietrologia quando io stavo semplicemente analizzando la situazione senza dire "W Tizio" "Abbasso Caio" 
E avevo anche scritto che se Lega e M5S corrono insieme alle prossime elezioni Mattarella gli da l'incarico


----------



## luis4 (28 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Hai già visto il video? Può sintetizzare il perchè votare adesso sarebbe inutile secondo lui? non posso vederlo stasera



in conclusione dice che se si torna al voto con la stessa legge elettorale si dovranno rifare le consultazioni e ci sarà ancora lui a decidere. l'unica via è lo stato d'accusa x cambiarlo sperando che lui non sciolga le camere prima.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Maggio 2018)

Davvero non capisco il motivo. Di Maio non aveva detto in data 23 maggio che i ministri li avrebbe scelti il Presidente della Repubblica?


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Poi mi spieghi dove ho scritto che sto festeggiando, che i governi precedenti erano tutti legittimi e che faccio il tifoso (cosa che mi sembra stia facendo tu tra l'altro...)
> Tra l'altro è la seconda volta che prendi un mio discorso dove dico x e te esci facendo dietrologia quando io stavo semplicemente analizzando la situazione senza dire "W Tizio" "Abbasso Caio"
> E avevo anche scritto che *se Lega e M5S corrono insieme alle prossime elezioni Mattarella gli da l'incarico*



Non vedo cosa cambierebbe..

Ho letto il tuo ultimo post, rispondendo su quello, e dal tono il tuo pareva un post di appoggio alla scelta di mattarella..se poi era in un discorso più ampio chiedo venia..ma non è che posso andare a ritroso di 20 post ogni volta che si vuole rispondere..

Sul posto del CDX ho espresso il mio parere, una colazione che non ha più ragione di esistere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Abbastanza prevedibile visto che i mercati non vogliono i populisti



I mercati non vogliono nemmeno l'instabilità politica, è attualmente stiamo vivendo la maggior crisi degli ultimi decenni,
stamane alla notizia che un governo non si fà e non si farà per chissà quanto tempo, aavrebbero dovuto crollare
,
ma è chiaro che sono solo degli strumenti politici, non seguono logiche economiche


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> in conclusione dice che se si torna al voto con la stessa legge elettorale si dovranno rifare le consultazioni e ci sarà ancora lui a decidere. l'unica via è lo stato d'accusa x cambiarlo sperando che lui non sciolga le camere prima.


Grazie!


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa cambierebbe..
> 
> Ho letto il tuo ultimo post, rispondendo su quello, e dal tono il tuo pareva un post di appoggio alla scelta di mattarella..se poi era in un discorso più ampio chiedo venia..ma non è che posso andare a ritroso di 20 post ogni volta che si vuole rispondere..
> 
> Sul posto del CDX ho espresso il mio parere, una colazione che non ha più ragione di esistere


Mentre Brunetta "Chucky" prova a spaventare Salvini, lo stesso annuncia: "se Berlusconi vota Cottarelli, addio alleanza".
(Brunetta ha già dato l ok a Cottarelli, oltre che a Mattarella)


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mentre Brunetta "Chucky" prova a spaventare Salvini, lo stesso annuncia: "se Berlusconi vota Cottarelli, addio alleanza".
> (Brunetta ha già dato l ok a Cottarelli, oltre che a Mattarella)



Ma io guardo che ancora il 10% degli italiani va dietro a FI....che alle prossime elezioni si presentarà con Berlusconi 85enne come candidato premier...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Maggio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Dire che M5s e Lega hanno agito allo scopo di NON governare, mi spiace dirlo ma equivale a delirare. Non è questione che questa è la tua opinione da rispettare, questo è inequivocabilmente un delirio senza capo ne coda, non è un opinione.



godo anche per te


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Maggio 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Questo è il dettaglio che sfugge. Se vogliamo fare i puristi, il vero tradimento della volontà degli elettori l'hanno fatto m5s e lega, che non hanno mai detto da nessuna parte, prima delle elezioni, di voler formare un governo insieme.
> La volontà popolare era un governo monocolore cinquestelle, o un governo di una coalizione di centrodestra. Non certo di un governo "insieme" di questi due movimenti politici.



.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Maggio 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Questo è il dettaglio che sfugge. Se vogliamo fare i puristi, il vero tradimento della volontà degli elettori l'hanno fatto m5s e lega, che non hanno mai detto da nessuna parte, prima delle elezioni, di voler formare un governo insieme.
> La volontà popolare era un governo monocolore cinquestelle, o un governo di una coalizione di centrodestra. Non certo di un governo "insieme" di questi due movimenti politici.


Ma meglio tardi che mai 'sta presa di coscienza di Salvini. Si era presentato alle elezioni alleato con un criminale...alla luce del sole! 

Sarebbe stato grave il contrario, cioè Salvini fermo sul formalismo politico della coalizione,m5s chiaramente bloccato seppur con uno straordinario 32% e conseguente governo tecnico


----------



## James Watson (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Continuiamo a mistificare la realtà mi raccomando..
> Come mai la coalizione ad hoc per sostenere Monti invece andava benissimo e non c'è stato veto su alcun ministro..strano eh...
> 
> E perché invece 5 anni di governo PD sostenuto dal partito di Alfano? Si erano presentati insieme alle elezioni? Come ami anche al rimpasto con Gentiloni e la Boschi ancora lì Mattarella non si è opposto a nulla?
> ...



Ci sono molte differenze. Dando per scontato che spero che il tuo sia un discorso generato dalla delusione per quanto accaduto. Perché del tifoso della politica lo vai a dare a qualcun'altro. Io ho un cervello e ragiono con la mia testa.
Nel caso del governo Monti non c'è stato nessun veto. Un veto c'è stato però nel caso del governo Renzi, quando il Presidente NAPOLITANO (è bene precisarlo, perché qualcuno già sbraita dicendo che fu Mattarella a nominare i ministri del governo Renzi) sconsigliò a Matteo Renzi di nominare il procuratore di Reggio Calabria Nicola Gratteri come ministro della Giustizia.
Renzi accettò l’obiezione di Napolitano e nominò alla Giustizia Andrea Orlando.
Il "veto"del Presidente è stato già esercitato tre volte nel corso della storia d'Italia (ricordo anche il caso di Previti come ministro della giustizia, rifiutato da Scalfaro nel governo berlusconi.). La differenza è che, per la prima volta, i due leader politici dei partiti di maggioranza hanno deciso di far saltare il banco, impuntandosi su un nome. Perché non virare sulla figura di Giorgetti, economista lega che gode di stima trasversale a molti partiti? No, bisognava far saltare il banco, per gridare al lupo al lupo e per scaricare sul presidente la loro incapacità di formare un governo. E la cosa triste è che ci siete cascati con tutte le scarpe.



P.S. sulla legittimità dell'operato di Mattarella si esprime la Costituzione. Quella stessa Costituzione che le forze politiche che oggi fanno piagnistei erano le stesse che brandivano con forza la "difesa della costituzione" dalla "deriva autoritaria delle riforme di Renzi". Cos'è, la costituzione ci piace solo quando ci fa comodo? La Carta si accetta in tutto e per tutto, anche quando non ci piace o non ci conviene. Mi esprimo sul governo PD +NCD. Era perfettamente legittimo, non perché fosse un governo con dentro il mio partito (e si è visto come abbiamo pagato questo alle urne) ma perché lo stabiliva la costituzione. Così come sarebbe stato perfettamente legittimo un governo 5s+Lega, anche se non espressione del voto popolare (che a tutti gli elettori dei due partiti andasse bene un'alleanza non credo proprio: diverse persone che conosco hanno storto il naso e non poco). Le regole le detta la Costituzione, non il popolo, perché la sovranità appartiene sì a quest'ultimo, ma la sovranità è esercitata "nelle forme e nei modi previsti dalla Costituzione". 
Quello che non capite è che il banco l'ha fatto saltare Salvini, non Mattarella, e per puro interesse elettorale!


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2018)

Ma ancora perdete tempo a discutere con chi crede che è tutto un gombloddo di Salvini e Di Maio per tornare a votare? Fate un favore a voi stessi: ignorateli e lasciateli bollire nel loro brodo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma ancora perdete tempo a discutere con chi crede che è tutto un gombloddo di Salvini e Di Maio per tornare a votare? Fate un favore a voi stessi: ignorateli e lasciateli bollire nel loro brodo.


Certo che fa ridere sentir parlare di "gombloddi" gli anticomplottari convinti sempre e comunque.

Come con gli hacker russi, stessa roba


----------



## James Watson (28 Maggio 2018)

Di grazia, perché una manovra politica abile dovrebbe essere un "complotto"?


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Certo che fa ridere sentir parlare di "gombloddi" gli anticomplottari convinti sempre e comunque.
> 
> Come con gli hacker russi, stessa roba



Si mettono a discutere per formare un governo? È un complotto! Il contratto è un modo diverso di dire inciucio.
Presentano un ministro dell’economia critico sull’UE, ma che non parla di uscire dall’euro? È un complotto! Lo vogliono fare di nascosto.
Sono irremovibili su quel ministro e Mummiarella manda tutto in vacca? È un complotto! È una finta pera andare a votare e raddoppiare i voti.

Se fanno loro le congetture sono complotti, se le fai te sono gombloddi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si mettono a discutere per formare un governo? È un complotto! Il contratto è un modo diverso di dire inciucio.
> Presentano un ministro dell’economia critico sull’UE, ma che non parla di uscire dall’euro? È un complotto! Lo vogliono fare di nascosto.
> Sono irremovibili su quel ministro e Mummiarella manda tutto in vacca? È un complotto! È una finta pera andare a votare e raddoppiare i voti.
> 
> Se fanno loro le congetture sono complotti, se le fai te sono gombloddi.



Come ti permetti?! FASSSISTTTA!!1!!!1!11 

Gombbloddo contro l'UE11!!!!

Salvini e Di Maio SoNo PaaZziiii!!!!


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Maggio 2018)

Cerchiamo di mantenere tutti un certo tono. Non mi ripeterò.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Maggio 2018)

Quoto juventino.
La teoria del complotto piddina è quantomai ridicola. Se Mattarella avesse accettato Savona, 5 stelle-lega si sarebbero ritrovati al governo "per sbaglio"?

"Oh no abbiamo vinto le elezioni, ora abbiamo pure trovato un intesa e quel maledetto di Mattarella ci ha dato pure l ok. Gran fregatura vincere. Beato il PD e Strazio Italia"

Senza contare l incredibile recita generale di decine e decine di persone. 
E ancora, la proposta Conte secondo il complotto non è che una farsa. Di Maio e Salvini avrebbero chiesto a Conte di tenergli il gioco. "mi raccomando incontra i truffati così sembra più realistico".
È stato fregato anche Macron che ha telefonato Conte per fargli gli auguri. 

L ultima volta che ho assistito a una simile discussione riguardava gente che pensa che lo sbarco sulla luna del 69 in realtà è una farsa, hanno girato il filmino sulla terra. Sì, sì.


----------



## danjr (28 Maggio 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ci sono molte differenze. Dando per scontato che spero che il tuo sia un discorso generato dalla delusione per quanto accaduto. Perché del tifoso della politica lo vai a dare a qualcun'altro. Io ho un cervello e ragiono con la mia testa.
> Nel caso del governo Monti non c'è stato nessun veto. Un veto c'è stato però nel caso del governo Renzi, quando il Presidente NAPOLITANO (è bene precisarlo, perché qualcuno già sbraita dicendo che fu Mattarella a nominare i ministri del governo Renzi) sconsigliò a Matteo Renzi di nominare il procuratore di Reggio Calabria Nicola Gratteri come ministro della Giustizia.
> Renzi accettò l’obiezione di Napolitano e nominò alla Giustizia Andrea Orlando.
> Il "veto"del Presidente è stato già esercitato tre volte nel corso della storia d'Italia (ricordo anche il caso di Previti come ministro della giustizia, rifiutato da Scalfaro nel governo berlusconi.). La differenza è che, per la prima volta, i due leader politici dei partiti di maggioranza hanno deciso di far saltare il banco, impuntandosi su un nome. Perché non virare sulla figura di Giorgetti, economista lega che gode di stima trasversale a molti partiti? No, bisognava far saltare il banco, per gridare al lupo al lupo e per scaricare sul presidente la loro incapacità di formare un governo. E la cosa triste è che ci siete cascati con tutte le scarpe.
> ...


Sia che il governo si fosse formato con Savona all'economia, sia che venisse rifiutato, Salivini sarebbe caduto in piedi, non penso lo abbia fatto di proposito, certo ha legittimamente fatto i suoi interessi politici. Pure renzi ha fatto i suoi interessi mettendo il veto su una possibile alleanza con i 5stelle (facendo un autogol clamoroso secondo me). 
Poi tu dici che la costituzione prevede l'articolo 92, ok ma deve avere anche solide motivazioni, perché sbandierare lo spauracchio dello spread che ha una volatilità che ultimamente sembra il bitcoin, è abbastanza ridicolo. Infatti oggi l'incertezza fa più paura di Savona.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto nessuno ci spiega perché noi senza euro saremmo rovinati mentre, per dire, Svizzera, Norvegia, Svezia, Inghilterra non hanno alcun problema...tanto per restare in europa eh..perché gli stati sovrani poi sono tutti gli altri a parte quelli europei..
> 
> Ma anche ammesso di rimanere in europa, se le politiche fatte hanno creato solo peggioramenti della situazione perché si insiste?
> 
> ...



Ma infatti non esiste solo questo modo di fare economia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2018)

Ma bastava vedere la faccia di ieri sera di Salvini da Giletti. Anche quando era ripreso di nascosto dalle telecamere da solo dopo il comizio.

O era sinceramente dispiaciuto e incazzato, o è un attore che nemmeno Anthony Hopkins può eguagliare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non esiste solo questo modo di fare economia...



Vallo a spiegare ai profeti dell'euro che non è toccabile e parlano di vincolo del 3% come se ci fosse qualche formula scientifica che dice che è corretto...


----------



## cris (28 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> godo anche per te



Ah, Ok.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Maggio 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ci sono molte differenze. Dando per scontato che spero che il tuo sia un discorso generato dalla delusione per quanto accaduto. Perché del tifoso della politica lo vai a dare a qualcun'altro. Io ho un cervello e ragiono con la mia testa.
> Nel caso del governo Monti non c'è stato nessun veto. Un veto c'è stato però nel caso del governo Renzi, quando il Presidente NAPOLITANO (è bene precisarlo, perché qualcuno già sbraita dicendo che fu Mattarella a nominare i ministri del governo Renzi) sconsigliò a Matteo Renzi di nominare il procuratore di Reggio Calabria Nicola Gratteri come ministro della Giustizia.
> Renzi accettò l’obiezione di Napolitano e nominò alla Giustizia Andrea Orlando.
> Il "veto"del Presidente è stato già esercitato tre volte nel corso della storia d'Italia (ricordo anche il caso di Previti come ministro della giustizia, rifiutato da Scalfaro nel governo berlusconi.). La differenza è che, per la prima volta, i due leader politici dei partiti di maggioranza hanno deciso di far saltare il banco, impuntandosi su un nome. Perché non virare sulla figura di Giorgetti, economista lega che gode di stima trasversale a molti partiti? No, bisognava far saltare il banco, per gridare al lupo al lupo e per scaricare sul presidente la loro incapacità di formare un governo. E la cosa triste è che ci siete cascati con tutte le scarpe.
> ...



Sir James...mi inchino davanti a tanta saggezza e preparazione


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Sir James...mi inchino davanti a tanta saggezza e preparazione



Si si..intanto Salvini ha appena detto che c'erano altri nomi oltre a Savona ma sono tutti stati bocciati, il pdr pretendeva linea morbida verso l'europa...


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Questo è il dettaglio che sfugge. Se vogliamo fare i puristi, il vero tradimento della volontà degli elettori l'hanno fatto m5s e lega, che non hanno mai detto da nessuna parte, prima delle elezioni, di voler formare un governo insieme.
> La volontà popolare era un governo monocolore cinquestelle, o un governo di una coalizione di centrodestra. Non certo di un governo "insieme" di questi due movimenti politici.


I due partiti che hanno preso più voti, in virtù di una legge elettorale incommentabile, cercano di trovare punti in comune per formare un nuovo governo. Incredibile eh? E alle prossime elezioni lo sai quale sarà l'esito? Primo m5s, secondo Lega. E se non arriva nessuna delle due al 40%, tornano INCREDIBILMENTE (si sono ironico) a trattare. Quindi? Qual è la tua soluzione? PD al governo con Renzi presidente della repubblica?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si..intanto Salvini ha appena detto che c'erano altri nomi oltre a Savona ma sono tutti stati bocciati, il pdr pretendeva linea morbida verso l'europa...


Bravo...continua ad ascoltare quello che dice Salvini...nel mentre io leggo la Costituzione e cerco di capirla...


----------



## James Watson (28 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sia che il governo si fosse formato con Savona all'economia, sia che venisse rifiutato, Salivini sarebbe caduto in piedi, non penso lo abbia fatto di proposito, certo ha legittimamente fatto i suoi interessi politici. Pure renzi ha fatto i suoi interessi mettendo il veto su una possibile alleanza con i 5stelle (facendo un autogol clamoroso secondo me).
> Poi tu dici che la costituzione prevede l'articolo 92, ok ma deve avere anche solide motivazioni, perché sbandierare lo spauracchio dello spread che ha una volatilità che ultimamente sembra il bitcoin, è abbastanza ridicolo. Infatti oggi l'incertezza fa più paura di Savona.



Ti sfugge un particolare, con questa mossa, i due partiti Lega e M5S incrementeranno i loro consensi, la coalizione di cdx è a soli 3 punti percentuali dall'avere la maggioranza assoluta. Salvini si giocherà benissimo le sue mosse (come ha fatto finora), e incrementerà il proprio consenso. Vince le elezioni, fa cappotto e va al governo senza bisogno di nessuna alleanza con Di Maio.
(quello secondo me è il suo obiettivo)


----------



## James Watson (28 Maggio 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> I due partiti che hanno preso più voti, in virtù di una legge elettorale incommentabile, cercano di trovare punti in comune per formare un nuovo governo. Incredibile eh? E alle prossime elezioni lo sai quale sarà l'esito? Primo m5s, secondo Lega. E se non arriva nessuna delle due al 40%, tornano INCREDIBILMENTE (si sono ironico) a trattare. Quindi? Qual è la tua soluzione? PD al governo con Renzi presidente della repubblica?



Non sono così certo che il m5s sia il primo partito, la lega con una coalizione di cdx è arrivata al 37% l'ultima volta, e può solo aumentare i suoi consensi se gioca bene le sue carte (l'ha fatto benissimo finora).
La mia soluzione? fortunatamente per me il PdR non sono io (anche perché sono monarchico), io avrei visto un governo m5s-lega. Ho posto un quesito più sopra, come mai non andava bene sostituire Savona con Giorgetti? non ho avuto nessuna risposta.


----------



## James Watson (28 Maggio 2018)

P.S. il Quirinale ha smentito le dichiarazioni di Di Maio in cui sosteneva di aver fatto altre proposte al PdR


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ci sono molte differenze. Dando per scontato che spero che il tuo sia un discorso generato dalla delusione per quanto accaduto. Perché del tifoso della politica lo vai a dare a qualcun'altro. Io ho un cervello e ragiono con la mia testa.
> Nel caso del governo Monti non c'è stato nessun veto. Un veto c'è stato però nel caso del governo Renzi, quando il Presidente NAPOLITANO (è bene precisarlo, perché qualcuno già sbraita dicendo che fu Mattarella a nominare i ministri del governo Renzi) sconsigliò a Matteo Renzi di nominare il procuratore di Reggio Calabria Nicola Gratteri come ministro della Giustizia.
> Renzi accettò l’obiezione di Napolitano e nominò alla Giustizia Andrea Orlando.
> Il "veto"del Presidente è stato già esercitato tre volte nel corso della storia d'Italia (ricordo anche il caso di Previti come ministro della giustizia, rifiutato da Scalfaro nel governo berlusconi.). La differenza è che, per la prima volta, i due leader politici dei partiti di maggioranza hanno deciso di far saltare il banco, impuntandosi su un nome. Perché non virare sulla figura di Giorgetti, economista lega che gode di stima trasversale a molti partiti? No, bisognava far saltare il banco, per gridare al lupo al lupo e per scaricare sul presidente la loro incapacità di formare un governo. E la cosa triste è che ci siete cascati con tutte le scarpe.
> ...



È sempre un piacere leggerti, io non ho tutta questa pazienza.
Ma ormai il lavaggio del cervello è completo, solo la paura di uscire dall'euro ci può salvare.


----------



## danjr (28 Maggio 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ti sfugge un particolare, con questa mossa, i due partiti Lega e M5S incrementeranno i loro consensi, la coalizione di cdx è a soli 3 punti percentuali dall'avere la maggioranza assoluta. Salvini si giocherà benissimo le sue mosse (come ha fatto finora), e incrementerà il proprio consenso. Vince le elezioni, fa cappotto e va al governo senza bisogno di nessuna alleanza con Di Maio.
> (quello secondo me è il suo obiettivo)


È quello che ho detto, Tuttavia penso gli andassero bene entrambe le strade


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È sempre un piacere leggerti, io non ho tutta questa pazienza.
> Ma ormai il lavaggio del cervello è completo, solo la paura di uscire dall'euro ci può salvare.



Purtroppo non si tratta di lavaggio del cervello, sarebbe troppo facile. Il vero e reale problema è che ormai si stanno creando (come già avevo scritto) due fazioni ben distinte, chi vuole l'europa e chi non la vuole.
Entrambi hanno le loro ragioni, entrambi hanno i loro torti, difficile stabilire chi sia realmente in ragione, dato che si tratta di teorie molto opinabili.
Come sempre, credo la verità sia nel mezzo. E' auspicabile una profonda revisione dell'unione europea che però non distrugga la stessa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non si tratta di lavaggio del cervello, sarebbe troppo facile. Il vero e reale problema è che ormai si stanno creando (come già avevo scritto) due fazioni ben distinte, chi vuole l'europa e chi non la vuole.
> Entrambi hanno le loro ragioni, entrambi hanno i loro torti, difficile stabilire chi sia realmente in ragione, dato che si tratta di teorie molto opinabili.
> Come sempre, credo la verità sia nel mezzo. E' auspicabile una profonda revisione dell'unione europea che però non distrugga la stessa.



Magari, c'è chi nega che quelli vogliano uscire!!! E loro stessi continuano a negare!!!

E loro ci credono perché è una skusa ci attakkano tutti poteri forti vogliamo solo parlare


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Magari, c'è chi nega che quelli vogliano uscire!!! E loro stessi continuano a negare!!!
> 
> E loro ci credono perché è una skusa ci attakkano tutti poteri forti vogliamo solo parlare



Questo è stupido, M5S e Lega sono partiti dichiaratamente anti-UE. Non ce nulla di male nel dirlo. 
Su questo mi trovo d'accordo con te.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo è stupido, M5S e Lega sono partiti dichiaratamente anti-UE. Non ce nulla di male nel dirlo.
> Su questo mi trovo d'accordo con te.



È una mistificazione della realtà molto pericolosa, ed è proprio ciò che ha indotto Mattarella a rigettare l'irricevibile Svooona, che andava contro agli accordi presi con Conte, che continuava a nascondere l'evidenza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È una mistificazione della realtà molto pericolosa, ed è proprio ciò che ha indotto Mattarella a rigettare l'irricevibile Svooona, che andava contro agli accordi presi con Conte, che continuava a nascondere l'evidenza.



Mattarella ha agito in modo veramente al limite, personalmente credo che quanto ha fatto sia incostituzionale, anche se non sono qualificato per sostenerlo con certezza.

Se alle prossime elezioni, con 5S e Lega che chiaramente dicono di voler uscire dall'Europa vincono che si fa?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Maggio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha agito in modo veramente al limite, personalmente credo che quanto ha fatto sia incostituzionale, anche se non sono qualificato per sostenerlo con certezza.
> 
> Se alle prossime elezioni, con 5S e Lega che chiaramente dicono di voler uscire dall'Europa vincono che si fa?



Si esce, ma almeno i cittadini sapranno cosa hanno votato


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Maggio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha agito in modo veramente al limite, personalmente credo che quanto ha fatto sia incostituzionale, anche se non sono qualificato per sostenerlo con certezza.
> 
> Se alle prossime elezioni, con 5S e Lega che chiaramente dicono di voler uscire dall'Europa vincono che si fa?





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si esce, ma almeno i cittadini sapranno cosa hanno votato



Nessuno vuole uscire dall'Euro, ma se ti siedi su un tavolo a trattare devi partire da un punto di forza, magari anche bleffare,
mica puoi presentarti stile Fracchia, come hanno fatto gli ultimi governi.
l'uscita dell'Italia sarebbe la fine dell'Euro e dell'UE, sicuramente si troverebbe un utile compromesso


----------



## Zenos (29 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Nessuno vuole uscire dall'Euro, ma se ti siedi su un tavolo a trattare devi partire da un punto di forza, magari anche bleffare,
> mica puoi presentarti stile Fracchia, come hanno fatto gli ultimi governi.
> l'uscita dell'Italia sarebbe la fine dell'Euro e dell'UE, sicuramente si troverebbe un utile compromesso



Quando capiranno che l uscita dall'euro è un pretesto per fare leva su Ue e portare acqua al proprio mulino sarà sempre troppo tardi. In alternativa si continua con austerità e sacrifici.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Bravo...continua ad ascoltare quello che dice Salvini...nel mentre io leggo la Costituzione e cerco di capirla...



Non ho mai detto che Matterella ha travalicato i suoi limiti istituzionali


----------



## cris (1 Giugno 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> godo anche per te



dicevi? mi dispiace


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> dicevi? mi dispiace


a me no, tanto a novembre me ne torno in Australia


----------



## cris (4 Giugno 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> a me no, tanto a novembre me ne torno in Australia



bene cosi


----------

